# Jacobsen 830 snowblower drive gear



## walmel (Feb 17, 2009)

Howdy, folks. I have an old Jacobsen snowblower (8-30). The bushing in the drive gear came loose; now the chain falls off. Any suggestions as to where to find the part or how to repair would be appreciated. Also, I have a heck of a time getting the wheels off to access the axle. Thanks for any help.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jake changed hands a few times, if memory serves me right, so parts for older units may be iffy. Textron has owned them for awhile, you could try calling them: 
http://www.ransomesjacobsen.com/americas-company
704-504-6600 in the U.S.

I only worked on a couple, and couldn't begin to remember the drivetrain - it's been 20 years.
Paul


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Give Gardner Inc. a call they may be able to help. Jacobsen is also Homelite. Give the a model # or if you have a part #,better yet. 1-800-848-8946


----------

